# New from SW Colorado



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Greetings!

I am a new member, and new to goat packing. I didn't breed my milkers last season, so I decided to give packing a try with my existing animals. I have a 4 y.o. Saanen/Nubian doe, a 2 y.o. Saanen, and a 3/4 Saanen youngster. We have worked on basic leading for the last 2-3 weeks, and just had our first real hike this weekend, where we crossed streams, walked trails, crossed fences, etc. The girls are very out of shape, but if I can get them to cross streams without my husband's help, I can take them out during the week & do some real conditioning.

My initial plans are to task the girls with carrying some of my photography gear on day hikes, and if we love goat packing, hopefully we can do some longer overnight trips when the 2 y.o. has matured.

I'm sure I will have a lot of questions, so thanks in advance for the help!

- Michelle

Photo of the girls and I: http://www.redwrench.com/2011/goat/_1040567.jpg


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm in SLC.UT. 
There's lots of stuff in the archives, but feel free to ask.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm in SLC.UT.
> There's lots of stuff in the archives, but feel free to ask.


Thanks Bob! As I get organized, I will ask away. I ordered panniers today and Cindy's packgoat book, so hopefully that will lay things out for me. At this point, it's kind of Lord of the Flies on our hikes... :lol: I keep one goat on lead, and everyone else just does what they do. One person who doesn't know anything and three goats is pandemonious (Pandemonious! That should have been my screen name!!).

I did get the goats to jump the creek today by myself, so that was a big victory! The Nubian is such a... a Nubian. :roll:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm from SE Colorado. But I grew up in SW Colorado (Lake City). Where are you at? I still go to Lake City to visit my parents a few times a year. Maybe we could meet up sometime.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Gitzo said:


> (Pandemonious! That should have been my screen name!!).
> 
> I did get the goats to jump the creek today by myself, so that was a big victory! The Nubian is such a... a Nubian. :roll:


I think even experienced packers have moments like that. The first time I let my boys out in a parking lot they started climbing on all the cars. So the first few moments getting from the minvan to the trail head always have me on edge.

The first dog chase...

The first time someone decides to go home alone...

Or not come home...

No one here has ever had any experiences like that ;-)


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Nanno said:


> I'm from SE Colorado. But I grew up in SW Colorado (Lake City). Where are you at? I still go to Lake City to visit my parents a few times a year. Maybe we could meet up sometime.


I am in the Durango area. I would not mind getting over toward Lake City! Neat town. I have been up Wetterhorn and Matterhorn, that would be a great little pack goat hike.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> I think even experienced packers have moments like that. The first time I let my boys out in a parking lot they started climbing on all the cars. So the first few moments getting from the minvan to the trail head always have me on edge.
> 
> The first dog chase...
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh dear. All of these fun scenarios that had never crossed my mind.  I keep the Nubian on lead because she is the most likely to high-tail it home & everyone would follow her. SIGH. Nubians. :lol:

I did think about loading them in a stock trailer and hauling them to town to hang out during the summer parades & hopefully get a little socialized & despooked. I need some other easy ideas for socialization.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I spent a couple nights in the shed with them to help with bonding...

and to let my wife get over the idea of owning goats. ;-)


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

> I spent a couple nights in the shed with them to help with bonding...and to let my wife get over the idea of owning goats.


Bob you crack me up!

I think I just bought two more pack saddles and a set of paniers! Including a custom fit.... 

Now if the weather cooperates we're ready to start hiking. But then it's looking like I'll have 7 grandkids much of the summer. I'm already planning garbage clean up days where hopefully each will earn a patch!

I'll have 4 pack saddles and may be looking to get the child saddle attachment to carry my the almost 3 yo grandkid.

I hope I can make it to the rendy but that's a weekend that is pulling me several directions.

I'm also planning to enter my packgoats in our annual home town parade and hoping some other more experienced goat packers will join us!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

The people here absolutely love seeing the goats in the parade. I put saddles and lots of bags on each goat (bags filled with pillows so they look full). In our county fair last fall we had 12 goats and 1 dog. My 4-H kids love doing it and I always find enough goats and dogs for anyone who wants to walk. We even had a cart pulled by my big goat. One of the 4-H moms cannot walk very well and is usually in a wheelchair. This parade was the first one she could do with her children because she rode in the cart!

I found a man with a graveyard of old horse-drawn buggies and he is going to help me make a buggy for my big team of Vic and Vinnie. This will be very interesting. I can't wait to get pics. So far, I just have the rear axle and wheels., but it is coming along.

There is a parade in Kamiah, Idaho on June 25 for animals powered floats only. No bicycles or skateboards. The animals can pull carts or wagons. Stick horses are even allowed! It will be fun.


----------

